# Chestnuts - In A Nutshell



## mish (Oct 28, 2005)

Due to several recent posts which discussed chestnuts, I thought you might find this information that I found on chestnuts helpful.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Mish!! I haven't had chestnuts since I was a very small child. Your post taught me a lot!!


----------



## mish (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Shunka.

My fondest memories of eating chestnuts were as a child in New York City.  When it was so c-c-c-cold out, you could buy them hot in a little bag from street/chestnut vendors.  One of these days, I'd like to try to make chestnut stuffing. Yum.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 28, 2005)

The chestnut sellers are still on many of the main thoroughfares in London. When I lived there, I used to wait for the first cold weather, to buy some of their produce.  I love the smell of them cooking on the charcoal braziers they use...  It was usually so cold (and/or wet) that it's wonderful to eat the hot nuts, even if it is difficult to shell them whilst walking along the street.!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 28, 2005)

The ones that I remember had to have sent to my grandparents by friends as they are not common anywhere here in AZ that I know about.


----------



## Constance (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you Mish...as I mentioned in another thread, I have never layed eyes on a chestnut, except on an episode of Molto Mario. They sound very interesting.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Mish, I just bought my first batch of chestnuts..They have sure gone up in price since last season, but, the taste makes them well worth it.  I did see a jar of imported shelled chestnuts from France, wonder how those would be in stuffing?

kadesma


----------



## parker57 (Oct 28, 2005)

Here in PA we eat them raw. I know i know, you really arent supposed to.......but boy are they good! And the crunch.........!!! As long as you dont over do it, raw is fine. In fact, I dont know a single person who actually roasts them.



I have 3 American Chestnut trees in my backyard. A lot of friends come out of the woodwork at harvest time. lol.


----------



## mish (Oct 28, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Thank you Mish...as I mentioned in another thread, I have never layed eyes on a chestnut, except on an episode of Molto Mario. They sound very interesting.


 
Hiya Constance.  Actually, your post inspired me to take a look for an easy overall-description that might be helpful.  It helped me too.  I'm going to look for some of the alternatives mentioned, in the market - if I can't find fresh. If you've never tried a hot chestnut, it's worth scouting around for.  I imagine the aroma of baking them at home, must be heavenly.  Let us know if you try one, and how you like it.


----------



## mish (Oct 28, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Thanks Mish, I just bought my first batch of chestnuts..They have sure gone up in price since last season, but, the taste makes them well worth it. I did see a jar of imported shelled chestnuts from France, wonder how those would be in stuffing?
> 
> kadesma


 
Thanks, kads.  I'm going to look around for the imported ones as well.  Thinking out loud, a chestnut paste(?) might be great on many things...a baguette maybe?


----------

